
Well executed product launch on Reddit. - SlyShy
http://www.reddit.com/r/reddit.com/comments/c70zv/hi_reddit_ive_made_a_filesharing_site_which_i/
======
quizbiz
I am not affiliated and I, too, was struck by the quality and effectiveness of
this product launch (a file sharing app).

